# Nissan GTR (R35)



## P5ANL (Mar 11, 2015)

Thought I'd share a small review of my current car (still looking for a TT for my wife) that I've had for a year and 3 days! 

Firstly, I do not claim to be a professional driver, nor reviewer but I'll do my best to capture the car I've owned for over 2 months presently. Please excuse any grammar moments also.

I have not tracked it nor modified for power. It's a *claimed* (minimum) 485 bhp from the hand built V6 Twin Turbo. It's feels more than that!

*Standing still (7/10)*
It's a big, wide car. I own a E39 BMW and it's wider than that. It will fit in my garage but you have to be double jointed to get the door open and extract yourself. Helps to have the window down when trying to get out. I'm quite weary down country lanes. Takes a bit of the fun out of driving there to be honest. Very imposing though.

I have yet to see/own a car with so much presence. It has creases and bulges all over the place in the name of aerodynamics. It has a drag coefficient of just 0.26! For a "blocky" car, that's sensational. It looks like it could swallow small animals with that mouth. Love the rear lights. Quite Ferrari esque.

Runflat (Std) Bridgestones on 20" rims. Filled with air NOT Nitrogen as may only be necessary for track use. Guess you'll hear about them shortly! The rims have a smoked anthracite finish and it's lovely at standstill. When in motion (yes, seen them in the reflection of shop windows), they look too dark. I prefer silver finish.

Paint is very soft. Easily swirled but easily corrected. You would not want to do that too many times as it's also quite thin.

*Interior (7/10)*
The quality is decent for a Japanese car but it will not match that of a German rival or meet the expectations of badge snobs. That said, it suits the car well, in a very focused, driver orientated way. Hi tech screens that give all manner of info (some useless), but you really need to focus on the dials in front. The trip computer (dash) is standard fare with Maintenance reminders. Rev counter dominates the main dash and the digital gear position indicator is very nice and big. Really useful when driving with the steering paddles. The front seats are mix of leather and fabric. 2 heater settings from inferno to mild. They are fully electric and standard but no memory setting. That's fine as SWMBO doesn't want to drive it. The driver also has access to move the front passenger seat forward from his seat. Clever.

There is a mix of faux leather to the dash, door cards and rear seats. Also dripping in "plastic" metal. I actually really like it and it's easy to look after. The car is fully loaded with most "extras" standard. The few options I have on this car is the Pearl effect paint and reversing camera. I prefer the beepers on my BMW as reversing aids, as they "see" stuff I can't.

The Bose (11 speaker) system goes loud, but lacks clarity. Would have expected more than just Bass/Treble controls. Mid range adjustment would have been nice, even a Graphic Equaliser would be a delight. CD/DVD in the dash has a 10GB hard drive so it records your CDs! Quick and easy. USB is in the armrest for track data recording and Music/photos. The sound quality from here is no different from the CD which is odd as I expected it to be worse. Bluetooth for phone and audio. Not tried the audio as yet (no need really) but phone works well.

SAT NAV is very good. Postcode and touch screen. Basic ergonomics are all good. Nice feature is that the dash moves when you are setting the steering wheel position. Easy to get comfy and feel part of the car.

*Accomodation (6/10)*
Four seater? Leave it out!

My growing teenagers can squeeze in the rear but those behind me will only last 10 miles before complaining. I'm a short arse and they only way of me getting comfy in the driver's seat with my 16 year behind me is that I have to put the steering wheel forward against the dash. My arms are now OK but my legs are a bit crab like. I couldn't tolerate this for more than 10 miles either (I'm 5'6"). The issue is legroom in the rear, not torso or headroom space which is acceptable. Essentially, see it as a 3 seater and it's on the money. The view out is good from the front and the door mirrors are excellent. The rear view is dominated by the spoiler and makes it hard to see out.

The boot is excellent. Large but with a high sill and no ski flap facility. All to keep the car as rigid as possible in the pursuit of handling.

*At Idle (6/10)*
Starter button ON. No old fashioned turn of the key but there is a docking module if you wish to use it. Keyless GO is an odd expression as you need the key in your pocket to go! It fires up angry and then settles to a 1K idle. It's scoffing Premium Unleaded for its starter! Car makes all kinds of mechanical and agricultural noises beneath me. Transfer boxes and transmission orchestra is in full voice. Even when you set off in "Auto", it still sounds like it's angry you don't let it of the leach.

*Transmission (4/10 before upgrade, 9/10 after)*
First thing you notice, is how "kangerooey" the gearbox is. It's blooming awful. At traffic lights, you look like a learner driver on the virgin lesson. Not good at all. Also, at uphill traffic lights, the car rolls backwards. No hill holder feature and even though the gearbox is similar to my wifes' Gold GTI (DSG), that doesn't roll back. Hell, even my old Tiptronic in the BMW is better.

I shelled out £300 to Litchfield and had the 2012 gearbox software upgrade. None of the above issues happen now. Worth every penny.

Gearshifts are smooth and appropriate in Auto. Manual paddle shift is very good and responsive. This, with the toggle switches on the dash console set to Normal (middle setting).

With Transmission in Race mode, this car takes on a very hard edge. It snaps down two gear instead of one on some changes and the response is explosive. You are always in the sweet spot for power and torque. Set to Snow and it's much lazier. I leave it normal most of the time and drive in Auto mode. However, if I feel the urge for Race, it feels like I have another 30 bhp at my disposal.

*Handling (9/10) and Ride (5/10)*
It is simply astonishing in the dry. It changes direction of a house fly, totally belying its 1,800kg kerb weight. Those runflats are semi slicks and yield very little. There is simply no give in the suspension in Normal mode. I can't bear to think what Race is like but it's simply unusable on the road. On bumpy roads, you cannot get the power down and the traction control system kicks in, slowing you down. Utterly pointless.

It tramlines like crazy, following any and every rut in the road. I have to set the Suspension in Comfort mode. Call it "Less hard" really. It's just about tolerable, and you can get the power down. This is by far, the most obvious flaw in this car. As a result, there are interior noises and rattles that my 11 year old BMW has yet to discover.

Where the handling is sensational and catches me and other road users out with how much speed you can carry into/out of bends, it starts to warp your mind. When I get into my BMW, I could easy have "an off"! The poor girl doesn't know what's hit it. And when you do discover slip, rather than back off, apply a little gas and the AWD system helps you out. This car does not drive itself. It is very much an interactive drivers' car.

In the wet. Beware. It likes to aquaplane. Nearly caught me out a few weeks ago and the car would have been toast. Again, these Bridgestones do not help. Lots of owner's switch to Michelin Pilot Super sports. You get a huge improvement in wet weather grip AND ride comfort (they are non runflat). This will be my next change once the OEM tyres are spent.

*Performance (11/10. Yes you read it right!)*
This is other worldly. It is shockingly fast and stable. End of.

Leave the transmission in Race, use the paddles to the shift indicator on the dash to the 6500 rpm redline and be prepared to have all notion of speed re calibrated. Where I know there are straight roads, it finds bends in them! You approach at what you thought were mild bends and they are now sharp and unforgiving.

It is proper LOL fast, but you can't since you are too busy trying to draw your next breath. I didn't realise this straight away but when I'm gunning it, I'm leaving fingerprints in the leather steering wheel. I have driven fast cars before but this is really is on another planet.

Factor in a Stage 1 power boost for just £1k and you now have a 575 bhp beast at your disposal. I cannot begin to think why you would want to do that. Seeks ride in one &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.

*Running Costs (8/10)*
If you are considering one of these, this isn't much of a factor. I'm averaging 21 mpg in mixed driving. 27mpg on a motorway stint. Tyres will be £1k a set and maybe will last 10K miles. It has 478 lbft of torque so the rears take some punishment. This is, predominately a RWD car so the rears will wear quicker. The fronts run an aggressive camber so wear on the inner edges when the outer edge looks fine. You have to get the tyres done at the right place, as they are super stiff and difficult to remove and fit.

Servicing outside of the Nissan High Performance Centre is very reasonable at a good Indy like Litchfield. Aftermarket warranties are also available. The older the car, the more they cost. Bit like life insurance then.

*Refinement (7/10)*
I'm spoilt by my E39 (now sold sadly). Then you have to remember how chalk and cheese they are. At motorway speeds, the refinement isn't good, having to shout to have a conversation most of the time. Doesn't help I'm slightly deaf though. As already mentioned, there are noises from the interior I wouldn't expect in a youngish car. But it's the nature of the beast.

*Summary*
If you want one, and can afford it, nothing else will do.

The sheer road presence and it's status means onlookers stare. So far, all complimentary, and from all age brackets. Therefore you end up driving slowly so they can check it out. Poseur or what? 

It is a proper car and if on your "tick list", then get one. It is an astonishing piece of motoring engineering. Some say it's not a Supercar. I beg to differ. I think it's a super car :wink:

There is one problem. Once you have ticked this box, where do you go next :?:


----------



## P5ANL (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

Always fancy one but of course its the usual limiting factor - no money.


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

I've often contemplated buying a GTR,but in the end a well tuned TTRS Stronic makes more sense for me.Plus it fits in the garage.
If I did ever buy a GTR,I'd hate to think how much I would end up spending on it,as tuning is so addictive.


----------



## P5ANL (Mar 11, 2015)

bigdodge said:


> Always fancy one but of course its the usual limiting factor - no money.


How do you think I feel running it :lol:


----------



## P5ANL (Mar 11, 2015)

jaybyme said:


> I've often contemplated buying a GTR,but in the end a well tuned TTRS Stronic makes more sense for me.Plus it fits in the garage.
> If I did ever buy a GTR,I'd hate to think how much I would end up spending on it,as tuning is so addictive.


Tuning can be addictive as it's easy to do provided you have funds. Stage 1 takes me to 570 bhp (I'm still std) for £1K. That's good value IMHO. :twisted:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Nice write up & nice car. Assuming it's a Premium Edition which the wheels indicate it is, yours looks identical to the one i owned a few years back.

They are epic vehicles & i'm certainly glad i owned one but i found the things it does well it excels at, but the things it doesn't do well are a real let down so it was a 50/50 car for me.

I had SVM modify my car to a stage 4.25 which as you'd expect made the car crazy fast & great fun on track. Also makes the car virtually unbeatable on the road & on track but then starts to feel a bit detached when it comes to involved driving. That takes nothing away form how accomplished a car it is.

Below are my old car & current car.


----------



## P5ANL (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks Paul. Appreciated. 

Yes, Premium model as I didn't like the red stripes on the black edition and other bits on it.

Seen your threads elsewhere (where I'm AnilS  )

Regards.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I think anyone who has more than a passing interest in performance cars should own an R35 GT-R for some period of time as they're just bonkers fast. Is hard to move on from a GT-R though as you're more than likely going to have to sacrifice some performance.

I'm just glad i still get to see & play with mine every now & again as was a close friend that bought it off me.


----------



## P5ANL (Mar 11, 2015)

You therefore are a lucky wotsit


----------



## Danny732 (Jan 4, 2015)

Well written review, along with great photos.

I enjoyed reading it 

Somehow, I don't think that a review of my wife's awesome 1.4 Mini will have the same ring to it!


----------



## P5ANL (Mar 11, 2015)

Cheers Danny


----------



## P5ANL (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## 5681 (Mar 29, 2015)

Very nice my cuzon got one just took it to lichfield for a stage 1 upgrade with 2012-2013 gearbox software with clutch lean very quick


----------

